# Chesapeake locks park



## newpl (Nov 12, 2001)

Stopped in the other day. Guy told me they had been catching small schoolie stripers, trout, white perch, and yellow perch on minnows on the right side of the park by the boat pass through. He told me he caught a 27" striper on Monday evening and the guy beside him caught a 19" trout. I don't know any of this to be true just thought I would pass along.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Is this by the draw bridge close to city hall? Not too familiar with the area.


----------



## Pip (Sep 22, 2014)

Are you talking about great bridge or deep creek? I haven't had any luck the few short trips I've taken to great bridge locks, but there's definitely trout and striper to be caught there.


----------



## newpl (Nov 12, 2001)

Turn into the park from Battlefield and drive all the way down until you see the parking spots on the left. The spots on this side to fish are by the spillway when water is coming in or as close to the actual lock that you can get. Water is about 8' deep right by the concrete. The guy fishing the other day was catching small spot right next to the concrete. You see a lot of crabbing (several JUMBOS the other day) and catfish here, but as my report said trout and stripers I guess . 

If you fish on the other side walk down to the other spillway and work your way back towards your car. I have caught a lot of schoolies by this spillway. Pick an overcast day when the water is moving through the spillway sometime around dusk and they can be in pretty heavy. Any kind of plastic curly tail grub usually works. These fish are 10-12" but a lot of fun.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

There's a lot of muddy banks around the locks keeping that water warmer and filled with more bait. since the hot ditch isn't pumping that hot water the fish are all over the ER and not defined to one generally area like the past yrs . I've fished the ditch alot over the past month and nothing going on . The ditch will have a new name shortly and "hot "not gonna be in it.

I've been told by a couple locals there around the locks just gotta work for em. I normally get the schoolies thus time of yr at the locks they love live bait.


----------



## malcdncva (Oct 29, 2003)

Though I've only had one experience fishing the hot ditch when warm water was actually moving, it was certainly one to remember. For those who have been able to fish the hot ditch over the years, it will surely be missed. Heck I only fished it once and I'm sick just thinking about it going away. Since 1953 that plant has discharged warm water from its condensers into the hot ditch and subsequently the Elizabeth River almost creating a nearly year-round nursery/hatchery for fish. I wonder if marine biologists will track the ecological changes as the area begins to revert (obviously not completely revert as there has been and will continue to be human influences) back to the more natural temperature fluctuation and flow/current conditions evident before the plant was constructed. I would not be surprised if there was actually some aspects of the plant that aided aquatic life in addition to the more often cited "devastating environmental impacts" of this "dirty" power plant. Only time will tell the tale but folks have to be willing to look at all of the data, not just the data one determines to be palatable. In the meantime, farewell Chesapeake Energy Center Hot Ditch, it was good while it lasted. I guess we have to find another warm water discharge for winter time fishing. Any suggestions?


----------

